# 50 worst songs of all time?



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Came across this list here

They also have the 50 Worst Artists in Music History as well as some other interesting lists.

Happily, The Final Countdown came in at number 27....



> 27
> EUROPE
> “The Final Countdown” 1987
> The worst thing to come from both the band and the continent itself
> ...


Hard to argue with a lot of their choices. But I thought number 2 should have been number 1.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Alot of their choices are rubbish. Their 50 worst artists only solidifies the fact that these guys are assclowns............


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think their site's down :'(


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

blender's staff likely know nothing about music, but they're brilliant marketers. doing lists like this get people talking about their magazine, which sells copies.

they're not so much a music magazine as they are a model of agressive marketing


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> blender's staff likely know nothing about music, but they're brilliant marketers. doing lists like this get people talking about their magazine, which sells copies.
> 
> they're not so much a music magazine as they are a model of agressive marketing


I agree. Any Worst 50 Songs list that has no mention of Rod Stewart is obviously bogus.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

thats a stupid list. how come hollaback girl is not on it? Thats a really dumb song.
and how is emerson, lake, and palmer, and kansas worse than vanilla ice and master p?


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

praising gwen stefani sells magazines. saying her solo album was terrible and that the reest of no doubt should just fire her and hire a new lady singer won't.

although i'm personally in favour of a gwen-less no doubt having endured multiple listenings of "hollaback girl"


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

blender is the only music mag I read on a regular basis. its like the national enquirer for music for the most part, except the staff _are_ pretty knowledgable about music. 
I find music mags take themselves way too seriously and their coverage is too narrow...as for the lists themselves...I don't know about "worst of all time" but the songs on the list are pretty awful....but for something truly horrendeous, check out spin's top 100 albums of the last 20 years. ouch. now that's a terrible mag.

like stefani or not I bet you'll never forget the hook of holla back girl. as far as pop music goes there's a lot worse out there....and rod stewart is awesome....especially the material he did with faces.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hoser said:


> like stefani or not I bet you'll never forget the hook of holla back girl. as far as pop music goes there's a lot worse out there....and rod stewart is awesome....especially the material he did with faces.



Forget it? I've never even heard it.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

> and rod stewart is awesome....especially the material he did with faces


The stuff that he did with Faces was good, I even owned Every Picture Tells a Story. That was before he started turning out nauseating fluff, the culmination being "Forever Young"

That song irks me like nothing else....he immediately moved to the top of my "to be shot and pissed on" list.:2guns:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> Happily, The Final Countdown came in at number 27....


Is that supposed to mean youre happy its not really low, or youre glad its on the list?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Is that supposed to mean youre happy its not really low, or youre glad its on the list?


Happy it's on the list. Still trying to get over this


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

All lists of this sort are sort of infantile really. It's about as credible as the Rolling Stone "Best <x> of all time" lists. Don't get me started on Rolling Stone...

But I do agree with a few of their choices on this list. In my opinion, every copy of "Cotton Eye Joe" should be destroyed. I can't emphasize how much I freakin HATE that tune. I agree with Celine Dion too...same fate for her whole catalog.

And now some of my fellow Newfs will start hating my guts, but I would put pretty much anything by Great Big Sea on the top of the list. Sorry folks...I just can't stand them.


----------



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

Music is far too subjective for any list to hold any water.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> All lists of this sort are sort of infantile really. It's about as credible as the Rolling Stone "Best <x> of all time" lists. Don't get me started on Rolling Stone...
> 
> But I do agree with a few of their choices on this list. In my opinion, every copy of "Cotton Eye Joe" should be destroyed. I can't emphasize how much I freakin HATE that tune. I agree with Celine Dion too...same fate for her whole catalog.
> 
> And now some of my fellow Newfs will start hating my guts, but I would put pretty much anything by Great Big Sea on the top of the list. Sorry folks...I just can't stand them.


I'm right with ya on GBS. I'm not much of a pop trad fan.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Guitar World 100 Greatest Guitar Albums*

Anybody have this joke issue? Obviously the readership of guitar world are too young and too engrossed in dogs%$t like Slipnot and Weezer to appreciate real guitar playing. The issue also failed to recognise other genres that could have easily been on there. They should change the name to Metal GuitarWorld.

How about the 50 worst guitar mag issues of all time?

Ray


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Are we talking this months issue?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gw*

I believe its the October 2006 issue. Its totally laughable

Ray


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> The stuff that he did with Faces was good, I even owned Every Picture Tells a Story. That was before he started turning out nauseating fluff, the culmination being "Forever Young"
> 
> That song irks me like nothing else....he immediately moved to the top of my "to be shot and pissed on" list.:2guns:


+1 on the quote. He was so great with The Faces and The Jeff Beck Group. I guess $$$$ talks.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> Happy it's on the list. Still trying to get over this


how did these people even make it onto a stage?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the toby keith song makes me physically ill.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Anybody have this joke issue? Obviously the readership of guitar world are too young and too engrossed in dogs%$t like Slipnot and Weezer to appreciate real guitar playing. The issue also failed to recognise other genres that could have easily been on there. They should change the name to Metal GuitarWorld. How about the 50 worst guitar mag issues of all time? Ray


...whaddya expect? guitar world's target audience is horny teenage boys.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lists like the 50 worst and 50 best are pretty much nonsense.

No matter who compiles such garbage someone will be offended.


Like what you like because you like it, not because some "expert" says you should.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Ghastly confession time!*



Milkman said:


> Lists like the 50 worst and 50 best are pretty much nonsense.
> 
> No matter who compiles such garbage someone will be offended.
> 
> ...


I have a terrible confession to make!

I actually LIKED some of Nick Lowe's songs!

There, I've said it. It feels good to get it out!


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> The stuff that he did with Faces was good, I even owned Every Picture Tells a Story. That was before he started turning out nauseating fluff, the culmination being "Forever Young"
> 
> That song irks me like nothing else....he immediately moved to the top of my "to be shot and pissed on" list.:2guns:


I think that Rod's first 4 disc's were great , still got them , great rootsy sound .It went down hill after that sadly.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Bill Murray was the greatest lounge lizard singer...*



madog99 said:


> I think that Rod's first 4 disc's were great , still got them , great rootsy sound .It went down hill after that sadly.


Yeah, Rod's sold a lot of albums and made a lot of money but I bailed on him about the same time, for the same reasons as you no doubt.

It's like Elvis' career. I think the first and last halves of his history were a guy/chick thing. Guys all seem to love him during his initial Sun Records days, when he played guitar himself and pioneered all that rock & roll and rockabilly. After he became a movie star and then put on his lounge lizard rhinestone jumpsuit guys hated him but didn't dare say anything 'cuz their women would have immediately dumped them!

There's always much more money to be made appealing to the masses of unwashed than to the purists. The Bee Gees started out as a great group but when they went disco I was no longer impressed no matter how much money they made. 

I just wanted to gag every time I heard them on the radio...


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That happens with lot's of music. They get really rich and lazy.

My favourite Beatles stuff was the middle,Beatles 65, Revolver, Rubber Soul. Sgt. Peckers and the Magical Misery Tour stuff was pretentious. I like it but they sure thought they were smart.

Same with the Doors and lots of other acts. Jimi Hendrix was getting bored and boring on his later stuff. He said so in interviews. They loose their edge. It isn't bad but they aren't hungry anymore.

The putz that writes the 50 list wouldn't even make it onto the list of bozo, pompous, affected jerkoff mag writers.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

elindso said:


> That happens with lot's of music. They get really rich and lazy.
> 
> My favourite Beatles stuff was the middle,Beatles 65, Revolver, Rubber Soul. Sgt. Peckers and the Magical Misery Tour stuff was pretentious. I like it but they sure thought they were smart.
> 
> ...


+1:food-smiley-004:


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Yeah, Rod's sold a lot of albums and made a lot of money but I bailed on him about the same time, for the same reasons as you no doubt.
> 
> It's like Elvis' career. I think the first and last halves of his history were a guy/chick thing. Guys all seem to love him during his initial Sun Records days, QUOTE]
> Yeah , but I still like elvis stuff from 69-70 or so , Kentucy Rain , In the Ghetto , Caught in a trap , his so called comeback era .But that faded fast too.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Anybody have this joke issue? Obviously the readership of guitar world are too young and too engrossed in dogs%$t like Slipnot and Weezer to appreciate real guitar playing. The issue also failed to recognise other genres that could have easily been on there. They should change the name to Metal GuitarWorld.
> 
> How about the 50 worst guitar mag issues of all time?
> 
> Ray




I gave up on that mag about a dozen years ago. It was nothing more than bathroom reading at best. At worst it wasn't good enough to wipe your ass with.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

madog99 said:


> I think that Rod's first 4 disc's were great , still got them , great rootsy sound .It went down hill after that sadly.



Gasoline Alley and Every Picture Tells a Story are great records. He never surpassed them.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> I have a terrible confession to make!
> 
> I actually LIKED some of Nick Lowe's songs!
> 
> There, I've said it. It feels good to get it out!



Hey nothing wrong with Nick Lowe. I'm a fan.


----------

